# Saline Enema yellow liquid question



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi all,I have IBS-C and the only non-excruciating way I can "evacuate" is via a saline enema (Fleet brand, for example). My ummm "evacuation sequence" goes like this:- use enema and wait for urge to go to (anywhere from 5 mins to ... Forever - sometimes the liquid just stays up there!)- really fight when urges are strong. I find this helps make for better evacuations- "go" intermittently for 2-15 minsOK so far. For the next few hours I fart and gurgle, and randomly get bloated/relief/pain/ache/cramps/dizzy/tired/elated/miserable. That's how my IBS rolls. Anyway, to my question. Without fail, several hours later I feel the need to go, and do so very quickly. The result is approx 6oz of pale yellow gelatinous liquid, occasionally accompanied by a little poopette. The liquid most resembles wallpaper paste I would say. I really don't know what it is.Does anyone else get this? Anyone know what it is? I have photos (oh yes) if that would help.Thanks !Pete


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sounds like mucus to me. i sometimes get that too several hours after an enema.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Hi Pete,You describe exactly what I experience after using one of the Fleet-type disposable enemas. They give me an overwhelming and uncomfotable urge to evacuate within two to three minutes. They do work better if you can hold them in longer, but I generally can't do it. The good news is that they DO produce evacuation. For the next 2-4 hours I have bloating, rumbling and gas. At some point, I have to go again, and it is exactly what you describe. My theory is that the laxative in the enema solution irritates the lining of the colon and continues to do so even after the bulk of the enema has been evacuated. The irritated lining of the colon produces mucous, which eventually has to be evacuated.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Sean said:


> Hi Pete,You describe exactly what I experience after using one of the Fleet-type disposable enemas. They give me an overwhelming and uncomfotable urge to evacuate within two to three minutes. They do work better if you can hold them in longer, but I generally can't do it. The good news is that they DO produce evacuation. For the next 2-4 hours I have bloating, rumbling and gas. At some point, I have to go again, and it is exactly what you describe. My theory is that the laxative in the enema solution irritates the lining of the colon and continues to do so even after the bulk of the enema has been evacuated. The irritated lining of the colon produces mucous, which eventually has to be evacuated.


Hi Sean,apologies for the late reply, one of my email filters ate the notifications - I thought no-one had replied. That sounds pretty feasible although I have to admit I'm not a GI expert. One thing that strikes me though is that the enemas I use are saline ones, which I always regarded as being rather benign/weak compared to the more activating chemical ones. Would that irritate the colon so? Also, does the liquid actually reach the colon? I pretty much assumed that it basically inflates the rectum but reaches no further?I appear to be set for using enemas for the foreseeable future, several times a week. If this gunk is indeed mucus from an inflamed colon, does that jeopardize long-term enema use for me do you think?Thanks,Pete


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

twonK said:


> Hi Sean,apologies for the late reply, one of my email filters ate the notifications - I thought no-one had replied. That sounds pretty feasible although I have to admit I'm not a GI expert. One thing that strikes me though is that the enemas I use are saline ones, which I always regarded as being rather benign/weak compared to the more activating chemical ones. Would that irritate the colon so? Also, does the liquid actually reach the colon? I pretty much assumed that it basically inflates the rectum but reaches no further?I appear to be set for using enemas for the foreseeable future, several times a week. If this gunk is indeed mucus from an inflamed colon, does that jeopardize long-term enema use for me do you think?Thanks,Pete


Pete,Are you just adding salt to some warm water? That should not be very irritating. I guess it would depend on how much salt. As to whether the liquid actually reaches the colon, that would depend on the volume of the enema. If you are just using the volume of one discarded Fleet bottle, that is only 4-1/2 ounces and would not likely go much beyond the rectum. If you are using an enema bag and, say, a liter of water, that would definitely travel well up into the descending and transverse colon and flush all of that out. How much salt water are you using? When I have used enemas in the past, I typically used a liter of water at body temperature and put it in an enema bag. I would dissolve two level teaspoons of salt in that, and self-administer while on my left side. That would result in a very good evacuation. I could get by with doing that only a couple of times a week. I did not notice any long term negative effects. I also rarely got any of the mucous discharge later. I would think that you could use the enema that I described a couple of times a week over a long term if necessary. It is not ideal, but probably better than stimulant or other chemical laxatives. Stimulants are what I have to use now. Let me know if you have any other questions. Sean


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Sean,sorry again for the late reply, very lame of me. I'm not doing any DIY enemas, just the regular-size Fleet's, which sound pretty small in comparison to what you're mentioning. AFAIK all that's in them is "saline solution" i.e. salt+water. So you found Fleet to cause bloating&pain but your much-bigger DIY enema does not? That's interesting.Recently it occurred to me that I might have been trying too hard to go as long as possible without "going" after doing an enema. So rather than waiting absolutely as long as possible, I would wait only until I got moderately strong urges. The theory being that this would be less harsh on my gut. Not so, unfortunately. Bah.Pete


----------

